# Fin Trimming? When is it needed, and how is it done?



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok - this post is addressing Callisto. Callisto is my DT boy with fins that just don't stop growing. He wasn't sold as a rosetail (and indeed, when I got him his fins were in pretty bad shape as a whole), but I'm really starting to think he might be one.

So - earlier today I started seeing Callisto go up into his floating tube and turning flips. This isn't normal behavior, so I was worried a bit - I was wondering if he was scratching himself and if he was dealing with some kind of parasite. I've just now changed my mind on that - his dorsal is looking a bit scrappy where it wasn't before. I'm thinking that some either broke off or was bitten off while he was doing somersaults inside his floating tube.

This is something I've been wondering for a bit now - because the front of his dorsal will often "break" of in the front and be clearly significantly shorter than the rest. A lot of times this creates strain on his fin right inbetween the "short dorsal" and the "long dorsal" - and I can see a split start to form in that space.

I'll attach photos to show the damage I'm describing, as well as give an idea of exactly how crazy-long his dorsal fin *is*.

Basically - since it's clear that his fins are becoming a bother to him, *should* I be trimming those back? I've heard of other members doing this. If so - *HOW?!?* How do I keep him calm out of water, how do I keep the trim sterile, what would be the way to do this that would be the least stressful for him?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

This fin trimming is essentially a surgery. "the treatment of injuries or disorders of the body by incision or manipulation, especially with instruments." 

This will hurt your betta and is best done when the fish is under anesthesia such as clove oil. I would only suggest fin trimming when your bettas life is at danger, there are risks associated such as the fish bleeding out (the rays have blood), or the fish getting an infection and dying. Plus you will damage his beautiful fins. If you do in fact have a rosetail they tend to have weaker immune systems so it would have a higher chance of infection. I have heard of people trimming fins for long finned fish or breeding bettas but that is the equivalent to docking a dogs ears or tails.

I suggest against it I know people who have killed their bettas trying to do this. If you decide to make sure his new tank has clean water and use API aquarium salt for 10 days.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> Basically - since it's clear that his fins are becoming a bother to him, *should* I be trimming those back?


My vote would be "no".

I have no answers for all of the very valid questions and/or problems you mentioned concerning the trimming procedure itself. Suffice to say, it would be a stressful and likely painful experience for the fish. Even if you found a non-stressful, non-painful method, think about how often you would need to repeat the procedure. We all know how fast a betta's fins grow.

Instead, I would concentrate on making his home as "handicapped" friendly as possible. Without knowing your current setup, here are some possible suggestions: more resting places at different levels in the tank, slower filter current, maybe less décor and/or plant density for easier maneuvering, a smaller overall tank (no less than 2.5G though), or a larger, longer tank with a lower water level. And, of course, extra fastidiousness to maintaining warm, clean water to deal with continual minor fin injury issues.

Good luck! 
I can appreciate what a challenge it is trying to provide the best possible treatment and environment for a handicapped fish (I have a blind betta).


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

To be clear - fin trimming isn't something I'd take lightly. Right now my boy's fins look to be bothering him, but he can still swim normally and get around the tank just fine. So - right now I'm fine at letting things be. But - if he *IS* a double rosetail I've heard of fins getting so heavy on those boys that they can have trouble moving. If it starts to become a quality of life issue I probably will trim him. I'd just like to know what is needed to do it safely first.

I do know that there are members here who have done this for their boys in situations that aren't "emergency" situations. While I do appreciate the feedback and will keep it in mind, I'm hoping to hear from those members as well.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

well if he was already biting i would let things be. my boy Magnus used to have ridiculous long fins and what he did was trimming his tail by himself, biting until he reached a normal length (by normal i mean around the half of his body) also i provided him with a lot of resting places and my small tank looked like a parkour course

Magnus' tail was about his body and a half, when he flared his fins put him into a vertical position, but i never trimmed him because he already did


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

The tail is about the least of what I'm worried about. It's mostly his dorsal and anal fins - right now those are about 3-4x his body width (each). The "break point" of where he started to bite cuts that in about half - that itself is a full length dorsal fin.

As I said, I'm fine with letting him be for now. He's still moving about fine. And - he may be able to self-trim a lot of this if things get too bad for him. I'd just like to hear back from some of those that do have direct experience trimming for maintenance as well.


----------

